
Resin.io changes name to balena, releases open-source edition - plumeria
https://www.balena.io/blog/resin-io-changes-name-to-balena-releases-open-source-edition/
======
greenleafjacob
Resin (now Balena Cloud) is good but relatively bare bones at the moment.
Issues we ran into:

\- PagerDuty integration of device up/down (had to build our own similar to
[1])

\- Pinning specific devices to not latest version (not possible)

\- Pinning specific devices to branch (not possible)

\- Incremental / gradual / staged deployments (supposedly API has support for
this but missing from standard tooling)

\- Semantic versioning of releases (not possible, it only accepts and shows
git SHA256)

\- SSH access is technically possible (we reverse engineered their CLI tool
which connects to their SSH reverse proxy) but it would be nicer if the resin
ssh command provided a way to run remote commands non-interactively (e.g. to
scrape load average, etc.).

\- No prebuilt instrumentation like load average, memory usage, etc.

[1] [https://github.com/hobochild/resin-
pager](https://github.com/hobochild/resin-pager)

~~~
bugsense
Solid points, have you shared with the team?

~~~
greenleafjacob
Will do, this project has started using resin\b\b balena a lot in the past few
months so I will definitely reach out to the Balena team.

------
xingped
I really can't understand this rebranding at all. "Resin" is infinitely
catchier and easier to pronounce. I can think of like 3 or 4 ways to pronounce
their new name, and it just doesn't make sense. It's a nonsensical nonexistent
"word".

~~~
outside1234
It means “whale” in Spanish

~~~
plumeria
I would say it is inspired in the Spanish word for "whale" (ballena).

------
jonnydubowsky
I love the new name and appreciate the open sourcing! I'm a big fan of the
entire ecosystem of products. Congratulations!

------
jonnismash
Etcher might be the single greatest flash2disk tool out there. I'm 100% in
love with it. Whatever name you guys go with, I'm behind it.

------
natalyarostova
Sweet! I love using resin (balena) for my raspberry pi projects.

